# Thoughts on the Music Man Majesty?



## Maniacal (Aug 7, 2014)

Do any of you own a Majesty?

If so, what do you think of it?

I am looking for a guitar with great high fret access and so far this seems to offer the most. 

Is it worth the £2400+ price tag?


----------



## Daeniel (Aug 7, 2014)

Never tried one, but if you're looking for great high fret access have you considered a Parker Fly altready? Mine plays like butter


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 7, 2014)

I have been looking at those actually. Right now it is a choice between a Majesty, Parker Fly or some kind of custom. 

Which Parker Fly do you recommend? I don't really know anything about them.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 7, 2014)

IMO, they aren't the best guitars. I went to guitar center when they had just recieved their first one. Their tech (a very good tech and refinisher) was setting it up. Here is a list of the flaws I noticed:

There were several small bumps in the finish (2-4).

Glue was pooled around the frets. I'm not sure if Music Man uses glue for their frets so it may have been something else.

The Majesty inlay was the cheapest looking thing ever. This big, glossy block placed in a much more dull ebony board. It was retaining finger prints and looked like really out of place.

It had arrived with a busted pot. 

I wouldn't have bought it. I'm also not a big fan of the design.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Aug 7, 2014)

Before you make any judgement play it first.


----------



## mikah912 (Aug 7, 2014)

Danukenator said:


> IMO, they aren't the best guitars. I went to guitar center when they had just recieved their first one. Their tech (a very good tech and refinisher) was setting it up. Here is a list of the flaws I noticed:
> 
> There were several small bumps in the finish (2-4).
> 
> ...



I had the same impressions when I saw one in person at a local GC. That 1st fret inlay is ATROCIOUSLY cheap looking. Like a sticker, basically. Also, the finish (this was one of the blue ones) made it look cheap and toy like.


----------



## Flyingvb (Aug 7, 2014)

Honestly after having owned both a JP6 and a JP7 for 3 years, I expected good things. I saw one at my local guitar center and tried it. I'm not a fan of the design but it's whatever floats your boat. As for the sound, playability etc. it plays nice, sounds great, good craftmanship but it just feels like it's "thin" sounding and lacks a certain something. It feels a tad cheap compared to the regular JPs. (My opinion: maybe I tried a lemon?) I'd like to get some input from a Majesty owner!
So my reccommendation is that you go try one out but I personally would suggest looking into a JP. It's the same price range, maybe cheaper or a little more depending on the options, whether you want a BFR, JPX etc. In my opinion the JP(all models) is a better guitar all around and I find it hits home with me.

As for a custom, good luck getting a decent custom shop at a $2400 price point. If you wanna shell out the extra cash and spend between $3000-$5000 on a custom then I highly suggest you do it. There's a lot of great companies out there and it's well worth the waiting time. Some starting suggestions which are pretty much staple at this point: Carvin, Skervesen, Mayones, Suhr, strandberg*...etc. There are good number of quality builders (many whom I have not listed) out there so be sure to look around thoroughly if you're serious about a custom.

EDIT: I just saw you were using £GBP. Apologies for the prices in USD. Maybe some European custom shops will be cheaper? E.g. Daemoness which are based in England. Fingers crossed!


----------



## GRIZ (Aug 7, 2014)

we have two at the Guitar Center that I work at. a blue six string and a black seven string.

Several things i don't like about them after playing them:
they came with a terrible setup
the pickups sound weak with low output
the guitar feels cheap in my hands
the selector switches also felt cheap

also, it looks like a damn shovel.

not for me. after a good setup, they played pretty swell but i definitely don't think they are worth the price tag, especially since the seven string is no different from the six string but the seven string was 3200 bucks as opposed to its 2600 dollar brother.

meh


----------



## Daeniel (Aug 7, 2014)

As far as Parker Fly are concerned, you can't go wrong with a Classic or a Mojo. 

Currently I own a Deluxe - while being cheaper 'cause there's more resin than wood I can't really complain 'cause it sounds and plays good. One advice: if you buy one 2nd-hand try it in person, cause they are definitely peculiar guitars and some defects can never be repaired.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 7, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> Several things i don't like about them after playing them:
> they came with a terrible setup
> the pickups sound weak with low output
> the guitar feels cheap in my hands
> the selector switches also felt cheap



^^^ *THIS*. I picked one up to try _(the 7-string)_ because I love the way they look, but it just felt so damn cheap and the pickups were so weak that it amazed me this instrument costs what it does. Honestly, _(and I'm willing to catch fire for this)_ aside from the cool finishes, I didn't see a difference between the Majesty and the various Sterling JP70D/JP100D models up on the shelf.

_Actually_... I think those Sterling JP's sounded _*great*_ aside from how cheap/toy-ish they felt. The Majesty was a cool concept, but it's looking like a flop to me 

*inb4:* _"You don't own one, your opinion isn't valid. I own one and it's great"_, I totally understand some folks like it and have purchased one, but realistically if I don't like it in the store I'm likely not going to drop close to $3500 in hopes that I'll vibe with it at home through my own rig.


----------



## chandler1389 (Aug 7, 2014)

tried one in the shop, felt extremely cheap for its asking price of 2700 quid.


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Aug 7, 2014)

I own a 6 stg majesty. My first impressions went from: this is cool, to oh crap this guitar sucks, and then back to this is pretty cool lol. It's a different animal than the other JPs IMO but still a decent guitar in its own right. Things I like: lightweight, cleans sound wonderful, only one output jack, bridge is fantastically comfy to rest my picking hand on, neck profile is just right, and great fret access. Things I don't like: finish looks cool (mystic dream) but is quite slippery if you have any sweat/oil on your hands, set up was sub par (intonation is way out), came with an extra trem bar but no tools or manual, illuminator pickups are not thrilling me (but they're not too bad either). 

The more time I spend with this guitar, the more I appreciate the versatility and especially the clean tones. However, it seems like I'm tweaking for days to get a decent high gain sound with this using my Axe-Fx II. The ebony board on mine is quite nice and I actually like the inlays. Definitely a controversial design/look that's not for everyone. I don't think the switches or controls feel cheap at all and I really like push-push pots. IMO they are quite pretty guitars in person and not what I usually go after. I'll likely keep it even just for the cleans but will probably drop some new pups in there when I'm not feeling so lazy. If anyone has pickup replacement suggestions I'd love to hear them b/c I'm not sure what buy for this.

Oh yeah - as for the price tag, I'm still on the fence about that topic. Sometimes I think it's worth it and others I feel it's about $500-600 too much for what you get. I don't suggest spending the extra dough for the finish I got - not unless you really like that one in particular. I'll probably be much happier with some different pickups.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd say go Titans all the way. The Titans are my new go-to set. All-in-all though, I still love the way the Majesty looks. I'm just waiting for the _*"Sterling MJ100D/MJ70D's"*_ to come out so I can afford one and shove Titans in them. 

These aren't actually coming out btw... Just me being hopeful.


----------



## chandler1389 (Aug 7, 2014)

For the price of a majesty, you can get a guitar custom made to fit you and probably have some money left over as well.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! I have been totally put off the guitar now... the search continues! 

Really not sure what to get, I have yet to play a guitar that is just perfect in terms of playability. Perhaps I will look into getting a Strandberg, after a 3 year wait.


----------



## Jason2112 (Aug 7, 2014)

My thoughts on the Majesty: it's ugly and my interest stopped there


----------



## GRIZ (Aug 7, 2014)

Jason2112 said:


> My thoughts on the Majesty: it's ugly and my interest stopped there



i've said this before and i'll say it again. it looks like a shovel. and i cannot get over it


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks really aren't important to me. All I want right now is the perfect studio guitar that plays really easily, sounds great, stays in tune and has high fret access. Maybe I am being too fussy, but I am yet to find a guitar that does all of that.


----------



## GRIZ (Aug 7, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Looks really aren't important to me. All I want right now is the perfect studio guitar that plays really easily, sounds great, stays in tune and has high fret access. Maybe I am being too fussy, but I am yet to find a guitar that does all of that.



get a used ibanez prestige rga121

great fret access. super sturdy tuning. rock solid reliability. best hardtail bridge ever made (IMO). i own two. great for live and studio aplication


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Aug 7, 2014)

+1 for the Ibanez - any prestige RG for that matter. Not many companies offer more bang for the buck and you can pick them up used for a song these days.


----------



## chandler1389 (Aug 7, 2014)

Maybe look out for a used Ibanez sz prestige.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 8, 2014)

Not feeling it, prefer the BFR's.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Aug 8, 2014)

This thread scares me because I got a good deal on one through MF and it ships out next week. Especially when I can still nab a mint JP13 RWN before the Majesty ships


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 8, 2014)

For what it's worth, I loved the two Majesties I played in Hallandale FL. Ordering one very soon, the guitar felt really nice and I was completely opposed to the aesthetic changes to the guitar when it was first revealed.

It's not going to be a total tonal departure from the JP12/13 when you think about it sans the Boost on the volume knob and CL/LF on the 12/Rosewood Fretboard on the 13. So if you have an issue with it's tone you most likely won't enjoy the other variations of the series as well.

And basing a guitar's quality on it's setup good or bad is such a horrible way to gauge quality. Setup is preference and easily adjustable especially on guitars like this where the truss rod/action/intonation is right there for you to adjust in plain sight. It's going to feel different and as some people have said toy-like or cheap because gloss always feels better than a satin finish in that regard. Tops pop out more with a gloss finish, etc.

The Block inlay at the 1st fret is something I was never into, I would have much preferred nothing instead, but not my signature guitar 

You should try one, and if it's not setup right ask the shop to adjust it for you.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 8, 2014)

The ones I've played were at that same Hallandale GC, and I stand by my initial unimpressed opinion. I'll further add and agree that setup really is irrelevant to judging the quality of an instrument in-store or out-of-the-box. It _would_ help if stores put a bit more effort into maintaining their floor models, but that'd just be in a perfect world I guess. My main gripe with the instrument still stands at how thin the pickups were and how overall un-wowed I was by the feel of the guitar. In retrospect, it seems like it's a guitar that would shine best in a studio atmosphere where you'd likely prefer a thinner tone to better suit the tracking and later mixing process. As I write this I'm aware pickups can be changed later on to suit everyone's needs and preferences, but I just don't find the price tag justifiable for what I'd want it to do. Personally, _while I like it's looks_, that isn't the _'be all end all'_ for me and I'm not at all interested in the hefty circuitry _(which I'm sure drives the price that much further)_ these come equipped with, however useful that might be. Guess it's just not the guitar for me, but it would be nice to try one out with a proper set up and a set of Titans _(though not likely I'd get that chance.  )_


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah definitely, those things are honestly changeable. Price wise it's priced just the same as the previous Anniversary Models for the 6-7 strings. 2450 - 6, 2590 - 7, keep in mind this is in the US and not going to reflect everywhere.

I totally went in expecting to dislike the guitar but I enjoyed it, excited to add it as a 3rd 7 string to have around. It's definitely not the be all end all for everyone, the JPX is still that guitar for haha, I play the 2 X's I have so much more.

And on a different note, you're actually not that far from me man! Always cool to see another Floridian!


----------



## Bforber (Aug 8, 2014)

I've owned my Arctic Dream 7 since march. I can honestly say I think it's a fantastic guitar, but I've decided for the purpose of reviewing, I can't really sit and compare it against other guitars because it doesn't... play like any other guitar I've played. I honestly think anyone who's been playing a regular JP/BFR/whatever is going to hate the feel of it right out of the box because it's _drastically_ different.

Here's the thing: there's a level of versatility in sound that I love more than other JP models I've played. I've managed to coax some pretty good tones even out of my shitty line 6 spider 3 practice amp. The illuminator bridge is -miles- better than the crunchlab, (yeah I know the jp13 has illuminators standard as well,) and the sustain... oh my god the sustain. 

It's super comfortable to play because of the way it's shaped and honestly, while it's boring, if you hate the JP shield shovel, the black model does a pretty good job of covering that up. 

I dunno, to each their own, but keep an open mind when you try it out and remember, at least in my opinion this is a guitar you have to spend some time with.


----------



## decreebass (Aug 8, 2014)

When I got my Maj, it was the greatest thing since sliced bread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...d-arctic-dream-majesty-7-much-ebmm-pronz.html

But I more recently picked up an Albert Lee HH after being awake for 40 hours (including two 13 hour nursing shifts lol) so my GAS went unchecked... Anyway, if I'm being honest - and I'm a little ashamed to say this - I haven't touched my Maj or my JP13/XI since. Those are great metal guitars, but the AL was just "me." I've even been inspired to write songs after a 4-year dry spell...

The Maj really is a fantastic guitar, but it has its issues. Search the EBMM forums and there are quite a few issues that people report that end up becoming issues they have to send it back to the factory for. My Maj even died in the middle of a set once. THAT was some bull. Turns out the batteries were just dead but unless you plug in your guitar, stare at the back and wait to see the battery's LED status, you'll never know they're almost dead. And it uses three AAs, so naturally they last a fraction as long as a 9V-equipped battery.

Don't get me wrong - it's a great feeling, looking, and playing guitar, but yes; the sound output is a bit weaker (I have a video on the above linked thread where I compare the Maj to the JP13 and the 13 sounds WAY ballsier on the exact same amp settings - so I don't think the issue is the pups).

And honestly, I haven't even used my Mark V recently either! The ALHH + the Mark IV combo seems to be my perfect rig - at least for this point in my musical life.

And the AD finish is definitely not worth the extra $400 - it really is pretty bland in all but the brightest natural light; just kinda hangs out in that blah dark greenish area.

FWIW, I still haven't played a 6-string version; there's always the chance that I'd like it better than my ALHH, but I doubt it. Granted, I don't shred on my AL, but I don't feel like I have to, if that makes any sense.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Aug 8, 2014)

I love the illuminators in my JP12-7. And I'm a fan of the way satin feels. But what worries me is everyones claim that the Majesty sounds thin. It's neckthrough, shouldn't it be a bit ballsier? That and I hear the inlay looks cheap.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 8, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> also, it looks like a damn shovel.






GRIZ said:


> looks like a damn shovel.






GRIZ said:


> damn shovel.






GRIZ said:


> shovel.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 8, 2014)

People with the shovel thing  that was probably the most common complaint about it when it was revealed.


----------



## Bforber (Aug 8, 2014)

The inlay is pretty dumb and gratuitous, I will say that. It smacks you in the face with all its majesty. *cue TROGDOR*

Also the illuminator and crunchlab bridges are pretty different pickups. The illuminator is quite a bit more trebly, imo. Whether or not it's "thin", I dunno. I just EQ'd it until I got the sound I wanted, which was a bit different from my JPXI, (but different woods, etc.) Think of the tone JP wanted on the self-titled album and compare that even to A Dramatic Turn of Events. It's honestly pretty night and day to me, and I think the majesty fits better within the context of that type of tone, for better or worse.


----------



## decreebass (Aug 8, 2014)

Bforber said:


> The inlay is pretty dumb and gratuitous, I will say that. It smacks you in the face with all its majesty. *cue TROGDOR*
> 
> Also the illuminator and crunchlab bridges are pretty different pickups. The illuminator is quite a bit more trebly, imo. Whether or not it's "thin", I dunno. I just EQ'd it until I got the sound I wanted, which was a bit different from my JPXI, (but different woods, etc.) Think of the tone JP wanted on the self-titled album and compare that even to A Dramatic Turn of Events. It's honestly pretty night and day to me, and I think the majesty fits better within the context of that type of tone, for better or worse.


 
I think this is mainly due to different amp choices. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he used the JP13 for a majority of "Dream Theater."

But I think the difference between the tone of the 13 vs the Maj might actually make me a believer in tone woods... same pups, same strings, same scale, same preamp (for the most part); main difference is in the guitar build itself.


----------



## Bforber (Aug 8, 2014)

I thought he used the Mark V for rhythm and a Mark II C+ for solos on both albums. I might be wrong.

I have yet to play a jp13. I live in a place where guitars over $1000 that aren't a Les Paul are several hours away, and I almost drove to Chicago one day out of boredom just to try one out. The JP13 has a mahogany block instead of a maple block, yea?


----------



## decreebass (Aug 9, 2014)

Yea I guess you're right; he says he uses the RA-100 on only one of the songs:


----------



## Bforber (Aug 10, 2014)

Also, Decree, what am I doing wrong in my life that I don't own that many MM? hahaha


----------



## decreebass (Aug 10, 2014)

Bforber said:


> Also, Decree, what am I doing wrong in my life that I don't own that many MM? hahaha



Hmm. How old are you? What is your job/career? And here's the kicker: are you in a relationship? 

haha that's my main thing; a decent/modest paycheck but NO ONE TO SUCK MY MUNNY AWAYS!!! lol People will try to tell you that marriage and children bring you joy, yet in the next breath lament that they don't have money to buy nice gear... Gotta choose your own path, friend. I have no one who loves me or really any friends, but I have a booty load of sweet gear. Perhaps one day I'll start allowing fellow human beings into my life 

Nah.

MOAR Music Mans!!!


----------



## Bforber (Aug 10, 2014)

decreebass said:


> Hmm. How old are you? What is your job/career? And here's the kicker: are you in a relationship?
> 
> haha that's my main thing; a decent/modest paycheck but NO ONE TO SUCK MY MUNNY AWAYS!!! lol People will try to tell you that marriage and children bring you joy, yet in the next breath lament that they don't have money to buy nice gear... Gotta choose your own path, friend. I have no one who loves me or really any friends, but I have a booty load of sweet gear. Perhaps one day I'll start allowing fellow human beings into my life
> 
> ...




haha, yeah, relationship expenses are a hell of a thing.

On topic, I almost Pete Townshend'd my Majesty today because the batteries died while I was in the middle of one of those moments where I was feeling particularly proud of what I was playing.

Completely wrecked the mood.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Aug 10, 2014)

Was not a huge fan when I played it. I didn't like the way it balanced on my leg when I was playing it in a normal position (not classical position), it sorta felt like it was gonna slip off and I had to constantly re-adjust. Pickups I also wasn't too fond of. I also really prefer the shape of the normal Petrucci sig; reiterating what others have said, the majesty looks like a shovel.


----------



## Jason2112 (Aug 10, 2014)

decreebass said:


> People will try to tell you that marriage and children bring you joy



This, unfortunately, is one of the biggest charades in life. Don't fall for it kids!


----------



## decreebass (Aug 10, 2014)

Jason2112 said:


> This, unfortunately, is one of the biggest charades in life. Don't fall for it kids!



Agreed. I believe that people who say it believe it's true, but only because they have to convince themselves of it otherwise those razor blades in the toolbox might serve another purpose... Of course, not everyone has kids accidentally or too young or before they're ready, so my experience/observation isn't universally applicable. 

ANYWAY, back on topic: The balance of the guitar, I feel, is superb, but I always am either playing in classical position with my left foot on a guitar foot stool or standing up with a nice leather strap that holds the guitar way up by my chin like a jazz geek.

I'm afraid I can't comment on the shovel thing. While it doesn't bug me, I totally see it - especially since I'm in the army - it's very E-tool looking:












lol


----------



## dav2321 (Aug 10, 2014)

I have the 7 black. I really didnt like the look when I first saw it but I still wanted to try one since it had a combo of things I like (wood combo,piezo,ss frets, great access,ect) as well as things I didnt have (non locking trem,piezo).

I'm real happy with the cleans-sound great, i'm pretty happy with the crunch also. Very comfy to play,lightweight. I've always had a hard time keeping non-locking trems in tune but this one has really suprised me-works very well. I plan on keeping it. Build and finish are great. My other 7s for reference are a TA and Suhr.


----------



## Straighteight2003 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmm, many things said now, some I'd agree with, some I don't. But just imagine: I had a very nice to play PRS 408 MT Trem as second guitar on a gig and I . . . . havent't used it once. Just played the whole evening with the Majesty. Comfy feel, great sounds, nice crisp or powerful and have I mentioned: so easy access to all of the frets. I'd give it a try, if either you like the looks or looks doesn't matter that much to you.


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 16, 2014)

Decided to go for a custom Waghorn in the end. Will have a massive cutaway so I'm happy.


----------



## oremus91 (Aug 16, 2014)

Granted I haven't played it but the shape and carbon fiber thing are both pretty tacky in my eyes so I couldn't ever see myself owning one. Form follows function surely, but there is a limit. Especially when many of us lust for guitars first by seeing them and then by playing.


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I haven't been able to give the Majesty a whirl yet but I've started to like the aesthetics of the guitar. Initially I thought it was ugly as all hell but the Crimson Red model is really growing on me for unknown reasons. 

I've never been a fan of how JPs play so its good to hear they're pretty different.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 16, 2014)

Does anyone have any info on the digital toggle switches that don't make noise when used? Is that a MM exclusive or can you buy something like that aftermarket?

I love toggles for switching, but we all know how they can wear out and make noise. You can bend the blades back with a switchcraft toggle, but the import closed style, although they seem more stable at first, can not be maintained in any way.


----------



## jbailes (Aug 19, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the extreme similarity in body shape between the majesty and LTD's new horizon III guitars?


----------



## jbailes (Aug 19, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> Does anyone have any info on the digital toggle switches that don't make noise when used? Is that a MM exclusive or can you buy something like that aftermarket?
> 
> I love toggles for switching, but we all know how they can wear out and make noise. You can bend the blades back with a switchcraft toggle, but the import closed style, although they seem more stable at first, can not be maintained in any way.


 
I's my understanding that Music Man uses the gamechanger technology in the majesty guitars for the switches to be both silent and instantaneous. If you take off the back cover, it looks like a mother board.


----------



## edsped (Aug 19, 2014)

I see you've decided to go custom, but I still wanted to mention that the Chris Broderick signature Jackson has insane upper fret access. It's like the Majesty in that playing on frets 21-24 is just as comfortable as frets 12-15, thanks to the deep horn cutaways, neck-thru construction, and a deeply sculpted neck heel. I didn't expect much just from looking at it but it really blew me away in that regard. It also has nice big SS frets and the pickup selector is in a similar position as the Majesty and other Petrucci sigs which I love. Otherwise they're pretty different, plus it's more expensive.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread but didn't want to start a new one. For those who've owned a Majesty and the figured Alder or Anniversary BFRs, does either guitar have better/worse tuning stability (particularly because the Majesty has the angled headstock)? And what about the slightly redesigned trem of the Majesty? Does it perform any differently from the older version? Thanks!!


----------



## dragonbiscuit (Sep 8, 2014)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but didn't want to start a new one. For those who've owned a Majesty and the figured Alder or Anniversary BFRs, does either guitar have better/worse tuning stability (particularly because the Majesty has the angled headstock)? And what about the slightly redesigned trem of the Majesty? Does it perform any differently from the older version? Thanks!!



I don't notice any difference in tuning stability between my Majoesty and JP6. The trems are also quite similar in feel/performance.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 9, 2014)

dragonbiscuit said:


> I don't notice any difference in tuning stability between my Majoesty and JP6. The trems are also quite similar in feel/performance.



Thanks!

After posting this I actually got a note from Maddi (JPs guitar tech) and he said the exact same thing! Haha!


----------



## guitarxtc (Sep 9, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> i've said this before and i'll say it again. it looks like a shovel. and i cannot get over it


+1


----------



## UltraParanoia (Sep 9, 2014)

The 7 version is $5,000 in Australia 
I would actually get 1 if it was at least half the price

Cheap SOB


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 10, 2014)

Jammed on one here in Raleigh. 6 string. It wasn't bad. I prefer the JP6/7/BFR, but it was fast, smooth, pickups are ok. I can't get past the shovel/E-Tool look, and overall it does look cheap at a glance. After handling it I can tell it's of good quality. But hey, it's a signature, as Petrucci wanted. Everything on it electronically worked perfectly and it is a versatile guitar.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Sep 10, 2014)

Biting the bullet on a White one very soon. GAS got to me and I had an excellent time playing the two I did at Guitar Center.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Sep 11, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Biting the bullet on a White one very soon. GAS got to me and I had an excellent time playing the two I did at Guitar Center.



Looks like I'll be joining you in a couple weeks myself!


----------

